# Got me sum Scwinn thang bro's



## new2olbikes (Jan 9, 2019)

_*Presenting in the Blue corner and pedaling out of the Chicago plant(?), a modestly built frame with a medium reach seat tube,  cute saddle AND a variety of gearing positions for your riding pleasure... The  lightweight contender... Ms... Schwinn Collegiate Sport 10.* _This is a baaad place, a real "beat the bargain competition", so here's my entree du jour.   I got this a short while ago at a local  yard sale,  I was driving and saw the sign, did the uueey and in the back of the garage..... thar she was. I got hooked on the llloonng decal: IDK the circa but maybe late70's.  I got on ... pedaled down the driveway & back and everyone was happy.. on the rack..jack!l
_







It is untouched by me but I will clean & polish and get it ready for campus duty w/ my daughter... OK CABE''rs....  I know it's not an oldie but not too bad for a novice???









_


----------



## parkrndl (Jan 16, 2019)

I picked up a green Collegiate 5-speed for my daughter a couple years ago.  It has the tourist bars, not the drop bars like this one, but she loves it.


----------



## Sven (Jan 23, 2019)

Seeing that it is equipped with Shimano's FFS 10 speed set up....1979 or 80.


----------



## Jeff54 (Jan 23, 2019)

Ya, I got the zack same one, except red wit black vinyl seat that has 'Schwinn' embossed on back an orig red tape. a 79-er. These types are for fun, collectability: not. 



new2olbikes said:


> _*Presenting in the Blue corner and pedaling out of the Chicago plant(?), a modestly built frame with a medium reach seat tube,  cute saddle AND a variety of gearing positions for your riding pleasure... The  lightweight contender... Ms... Schwinn Collegiate Sport 10.* _This is a baaad place, a real "beat the bargain competition", so here's my entree du jour.   I got this a short while ago at a local  yard sale,  I was driving and saw the sign, did the uueey and in the back of the garage..... thar she was. I got hooked on the llloonng decal: IDK the circa but maybe late70's.  I got on ... pedaled down the driveway & back and everyone was happy.. on the rack..jack!l


----------



## phantom (Jan 23, 2019)

*Got me sum Scwinn thang bro's*
Geeeezz don't I hate that   ummmm hmmmm


----------



## mongeese (Jan 23, 2019)

Positron


----------



## new2olbikes (Jan 23, 2019)

Sven said:


> Seeing that it is equipped with Shimano's FFS 10 speed set up....1979 or 80.



Thanks, appreciate the info.


----------



## new2olbikes (Jan 24, 2019)

phantom said:


> *Got me sum Scwinn thang bro's*
> Geeeezz don't I hate that   ummmm hmmmm




Sorry to offend... is it the spelling(?) How about;  _I've recently acquired a modest example of an non antique Schwinn  _biccyle_... better?_


----------



## phantom (Jan 24, 2019)

The spelling and punctuation isn't much improved. Don't worry about offending me though, that's not what it is.


----------

